# The Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event Announcement



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The HTS staff will be conducting a $1,000 speaker evaluation and audition on August 23-24.

*The Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event*








Audio speakers evaluated will be as follows:

*Arx A5
Focal Chorus 716V
HTD Level THREE
Klipsch RF-62 II
Magnepan MG12/QR
MartinLogan Motion 12
Tekton Model Lore
Vandersteen 2Ce*

There is a poll for voting and there will be a giveaway associated with this event.

*More Information**!*


----------

